# All Clear side panel Mod On Sniper Case....Have a couple of questions?



## 20mmrain (Jan 10, 2011)

So I have decided I like the widow side panel thing so much I am going to try an experiment mod. What I want to do is make a whole side panel on my CM sniper case clear. 

What I am planing on using is a Sheet of Plexiglas 21 1/8 x 17 5/8 size and 3/16th thick. 

My only questions are...

1. Is there a material more scratch resistant then Plexiglas for this?

2. How to mount it on the side of the case. (For right now I was thinking black Velcro. Or drilling wholes for Thumb Screws)

3. Best way to polish the edges of the window.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 10, 2011)

plexi is going to scratch, even Lexan isnt going to offer much better results

the velcro and thumbscrews should work, just make sure to isolate all four edges from the case to keep rattles at bay.

to clean the edges,polish them, I belive you sand them close to smooth, then hit it with a torch.
http://www.ehow.com/how_5075416_polish-plexiglas-edge.html


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> plexi is going to scratch, even Lexan isnt going to offer much better results
> 
> the velcro and thumbscrews should work, just make sure to isolate all four edges from the case to keep rattles at bay.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bud.... That's what I thought about the polishing but I just wanted to make sure.

As far as the material though Lexan wouldn't be much better Hey??? That sucks onh well at least the prices I am getting the material isn't that much in case of scratching later or something.

Nice suggestion on the Isolating the four edges so There is no rattling. I wonder if having the window pinned down in the corner would be enough. Or I wonder if making some extra rubber mounts would help too.

Any suggestions on that might be helpful too Thanks!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 10, 2011)

I would maybe back the edges of the window with a clear sticker, just so it you scratch anything, it isnt the window?

I would assume the velcro in strategic locations should be enough, but there is single sided foam tape to use if there is an issue


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 10, 2011)

That foam tape is a great suggestion! I am off to the Hardware store now to pick up some materials. Then Off to work so please if anyone else other good suggestions please keep them coming.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 10, 2011)

super sharp tools. saw blades, drill bits, whatever may come in contact with the plastic. This should lessen the chances of cracking it while cutting or drilling Good luck shopping!


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 10, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> super sharp tools. saw blades, drill bits, whatever may come in contact with the plastic. This should lessen the chances of cracking it while cutting or drilling Good luck shopping!



LOL You For got to mention crazy Cats. Thanks I will post back when I have got some results started.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 11, 2011)

What about going to actual glass? There's a few super-tough styles of glasses you can use. I used to make custom entertainment centers and people would ask for the glass fronts so the remotes would still work.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I did the all clear side panel guys.... Here is how it turned out soo far. But I am still looking for a boarder Like a black thin line around it. I was thinking maybe Vinyl Sticker? Any suggestions? Also looking for a good CHEAP place to buy U channel. I have found expensive places on the net but I refuse to pay that much when I know it is cheaper someone where else. Any suggestions?

Here are the pics....


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2011)

tape off the inside and leave the edge exposed. Paint what is exposed


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 17, 2011)

Not a bad idea...... Do you think a little sanding would be needed or would that risk too much with scratches and the like?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 17, 2011)

I wouldn't use anything real abrasive, it may show through the front. Just be careful around the tape as not to make the straight edges wander. Either way the effect on the front will be shiny black.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome Man thanks I think I will look into that. I will keep this updated bro!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 17, 2011)

I think I like sneeky's idea.


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 17, 2011)

Damn, that looks great! Good job.


----------



## roast (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks awesome. 

http://www.mnpctech.com/ do some cheap U-Channel, if you're gonna go down that road.


----------

